# Another Sling Recall?



## umsami

On one of the Facebook groups I'm on, they're saying that another major sling recall is going to be announced next week. Could be very bad for the industry.

Does anybody know anything about it?

They're also asking people to join the Baby Carrier Industry Alliance if they can--to help with PR funds, etc. http://babycarrierindustryalliance.memberlodge.org/


----------



## MamieCole

I don't know a ton about it, but supposedly there is another recall in the works by the CPSC for next week. And supposedly it is a major sling company. And although no one has said this outright, it doesn't take private detective to realize that Kangaroo Korner suddenly stopped selling their slings on their website back in July and haven't started back. (Which a company has to do when the CPSC initiates a recall procedure.)

So, one might guess who is the next victim of the CPSC "Baby Slings are the Devil" witchhunt.









But who really knows? Until the official announcement is made, it is all speculation as to which company is targeted.

At this rate, no sling company is safe.







Sorta makes me glad that there is no new baby in my future, since I sold all my newborn slings/pouches and probably won't be able to buy one a few years down the road should I need one.

It also makes me wish I could purchase one of every sling currently on the market *just in case* they are next.


----------



## umsami

It is so troubling. I have a KK fleece pouch that I bought in 2003 for DS1 that I know DS3 is going to love this winter. I've found that each of my kids seems to prefer a different sling. DS1 loved his KK pouch and then a hip carrier. DS2 was all about the Ergo. DD1 loved her pink ring sling from Sleeping Baby. DS3 right now is a Moby man.


----------



## Carrruth

If you haven't already, everyone should check out the Baby Carrier Industry Alliance. The CPSC is currently targeting slings, but the wording they have used looks like they will eventually be going after all baby carriers. In the end, they may recall everything but Bjorn style carriers, which is just scary! So definitely check it out if you have a chance. The entire industry is under attack and the BCIA is working to address it in a legal, appropriate manner without causing a huge backlash that would just result in a quicker dismantling of the babywearing industry.


----------



## Mom2M

I really hope common sense prevails, that is absolutely ridiculous, especially when considering how long babywearing has been around! It's not like it's a fad.

Kind of reminds me of the directions on a toothpick wrapper...are we really that much in need of supervision?


----------



## klemomma

I can't understand why they would go after everything BUT Bjorn type carriers. That makes absolutely no sense.

It seems to me like someone is stacking the deck in favor of very large companies. I don't mean to be all tin-foil-hat-y, but come one. What could possibly make the Bjorn safe and ALL other types of carriers unsafe? That just cannot possibly have a logical, reasonable answer.

And they will NEVER stop me (and many, many others) from babywearing - we'll always have a SPOC. I'll wear my baby with a bed sheet if that's what it takes. Oh, wait, then wearing your baby in a non government approved carrier will probably be grounds for a CPS investigation and a child endangering charge :-(


----------



## Carrruth

This was posted by The Babywearer:

Quote:

Dear Babywearing Enthusiast:

It is time to BRACE YOURSELF!

A recall of a major baby carrier is being forced through this week. We want you to understand how this has been handled and to appreciate the immediacy of the problem!

* Company was informed by the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) that, after several years, a closed investigation of their product was being reopened.

* Company was told by the CPSC to issue a recall of every product back more than ten years, and to discontinue sales, while admitting that there is no product flaw.

* Company stopped all sales, with the intention of clearing up the matter and reopening shortly.

* Company asked for the Health and Science report that the CPSC later claimed to have, indicating the need for a recall.

* CPSC has NEVER complied; inside word is that there is NOT a Health and Science report.

* Company was sent two draft press releases and asked to voluntarily recall their product or the CPSC would issue a unilateral recall (a forced recall) which included inflammatory language as well as a threat to pursue action against entire class of baby sling products.

* Company held fast, knowing that the product is safe and a benefit to babies and stated they would be willing to work with the CPSC on a public education campaign about sling safety.

* CPSC asked for Company's financials.

* Company complied.

* CPSC said to company "You are no longer in business, we don't need your cooperation in order to recall! Prepare to DESTROY all product next week!" Next week is International Babywearing week!

PLEASE NOTE: *THIS IS AFTER THE CPSC FORCED COMPANY TO STOP SELLING!

The CPSC has overstepped their bounds, and are bullying small, family businesses who make safe products!

This is only the beginning, according to the CPSC's own words they want to eradicate the whole class of product!

A line has been drawn in the sand! Will you help fight the good fight with us? If you care that these products are available to you, to babies, to families across our country, ACT NOW!

If you are represented by any one of these legislators, please call and write to them NOW, before this recall happens. We are asking just a few simple things:

1. Stop all recall actions against baby sling companies until
2. We can finalize the ASTM voluntary sling standards (scheduled for November) and
3. Force the CPSC to follow their own internal procedures, stop using bullying tactics, and use sound science.

SENATE: Mark Pryor - Chairman, AR (202) 224-2353
Byron L. Dorgan, ND (202) 224-2551
Barbara Boxer, CA (202) 224-3553
Bill Nelson, FL (202) 224-5274
Claire McCaskill, MO (202) 224-6154
Amy Klobuchar, MN (202) 224-3244
Tom Udall, NM (202) 224-5941
Roger Wicker - Ranking Member, MS (202) 224-6253
Olympia J. Snowe, ME (202) 224-5344
Jim DeMint, SC (202) 224-6121
John Thune, SD (202) 224-2321
Johnny Isakson, GA (202) 224-3643
David Vitter, LA (202) 224-4623

HOUSE: Bobby L. Rush, IL, Chairman 202-225-4372; 773-224-6500
Jan Schakowsky, IL, Vice Chair 202-225-2111; 773-506-7100
Ed Whitfield, KY, Ranking Member 202-225-3115; 270-885-8079
John P. Sarbanes, MD 202-225-4016; 410-832-8890
George Radanovich, CA 202-225-4540; 559-449-2490
Betty Sutton, OH 202-225-2266; 330-865-8450
Cliff Stearns, FL 202-225-5744; 352-351-8777
Frank Pallone, Jr., NJ 202-225-4671; 732-571-1140
Joseph R. Pitts, PA 202-225-2411; 717-303-0667
Bart Gordon, TN 202-225-4231; 615-896-1986
Mary Bono Mack, CA 202-225-5330; 760-320-1076
Bart Stupak, MI 202-225-4735; 231-348-0657
Lee Terry, NE 202-225-4155; 402-397-9944
Gene Green, TX 202-225-1688; 281-999-5879
Sue Wilkins Myrick, NC 202-225-1976; 704-362-1060
Charles A. Gonzalez, TX 202-225-3236; 210-472-6195
Tim Murphy, PA 202-225-2301; 412-344-5583
Anthony D. Weiner, NY 202-225-6616; 718-520-9001
Phil Gingrey, GA 202-225-2931; 770-429-1776
Jim Matheson, UT 202-225-3011; 801-486-1236
Steve Scalise, LA 202-225-3015; 504-837-1259
G. K. Butterfield, NC 202-225-3101; 252-237-9816
Robert E. Latta, OH 202-225-6405; 419-668-0206
John Barrow, GA 202-225-2823; 912-354-7282
Joe Barton, TX 202-225-2002; 817-543-1000


----------



## abiyhayil

Is this why Hotslings has closed? I am in shock. Who oversees the CPSC? I am already extremely wary of the CPSC and their approval of flame retardants and misinformation about cosleeping and SIDs


----------



## MamieCole

Hotslings and KK are two names floating around.

So sad.


----------



## confustication

As I read about this, I find myself very happy that I have learned to sew my own carriers. I suspect that it may become very hard to purchase them in the near future.


----------



## jimblejamble

http://www.sewing.2ya.com/ Here's a website that has instructions for making your own mei tai.


----------



## LilMamiBella

http://twitter.com/Scott_Wolfson
Scott Wolfson of CPSC on Twitter:

"we truly respect everyone who supports #babywearing; our investigations are focused on slings in which babies have died #childsafety
Msg to #babywearing community: We @ CPSC are not trying to ban or stop use of all slings. Whoever says we are is providing misleading info"


----------



## lalemma

I am bothered by the way the babywearing community is communicating about this. I've seen a number of "Call your representatives!!!!" things being passed around that link back to the same statement pasted above. I am guessing that for some reason the people calling for this don't want to address specifics, but I think that's not the right way to go.

Here's why: I for one take the idea of calling my congressperson to demand that they take action for or against something pretty seriously, and I'm not going to do it if I don't have full information on what I'm protesting. I also don't think this reflects very well on the community/movement. From the outside, it could easily look like misinformed outrage.

Add to that - I don't like the way the claims are written up, with the unsourced claim that the CPSC intends to "eradicate the whole class of product". That is a pretty serious claim. Is it true? Is it a misrepresentation? Is it flat-out made up? I have no way of knowing. If it's true, that is absolutely outrageous. So why wouldn't you just include a link to that quote in the piece?

On TBW's Facebook page, people who have asked for more information are pretty much responded to with "You don't need more information! Just call your congressperson! This is very serious! They are coming for your slings!!!!"

Babywearing has been a fantastic thing for my family: we don't own a stroller and I evangelize about BWing whenever I'm given the least provocation.

But I don't like how this is being handled.


----------



## Carrruth

And this is exactly what the BCIA didn't want to happen. They are planning to fight each battle individually on a case by case basis and didn't want it too look like a bunch of crazy babywearers being overly sensitive and defensive. Unfortunately, by trying to get the word out, it is easy to cause a lot of confusion. Nothing the BCIA has communicated in e-mails or private forums has been inflammatory or misleading. They have sited very specific cases and wording that has been used by the CPSC in regards to this issue. They have *never said* the CPSC _INTENDS_ to go after the entire line of carrier, more that the question is where will they stop. If they can go after one company for something that was already ruled out by the CPSC as a product issue without providing any additional cause as to why, then what is to stop them from doing it again.

I think it is a real shame that people are getting the wrong impression of this whole issue, which is why the BCIA originally requested that this topic not be discussed in a public venue. There is just not enough information being disclosed during these threads to completely inform people of what is going on. The only thing I can tell you is that if you are seriously interested in knowing the whole story, you will have to join the BCIA to get the full content. Otherwise, you will just have to go off of the information available to everyone on their website that states that they want to work with the CPSC to make sure that all baby carriers on the market are safe. They do not intend to attack or work against the CPSC. But they do feel that the CPSC is not following the correct protocol in regards to this specific recall. There are certain things they are supposed to provide which they have not and are forcing a recall anyway. There are lawyers involved and costs are high, which is why so many are passionate about finding other supporters since the BCIA is a non-for-profit that is operating solely on donations.


----------



## Carrruth

This was taken directly from the BCIA homepage:

Quote:

Our immediate task is to complete our work with the ASTM to establish a voluntary standard for sling-style carriers. This standard is nearly finished after two years of work between our industry, the CPSC, Health Canada, and other hardworking members of the subcommittee.

Through the Alliance, we are working with members around the world who share many similar challenges and problems. The work we are doing on the US standard will be critical to maintaining the international market share of baby slings. Without quality standards that are written in a way to be achievable to small home businesses, our industry stands in grave regulatory danger.


----------



## Lineymom

Where is the best place to find updates about this? According to the "Brace Yourself" FB announcement the recall was set for the end of last week, but we haven't heard anything, right? Did "we win" and the recall not happen?


----------



## morgainesmama

Kristi here, Chair of the BCIA.

The recall did not happen last week -- which is great news. However, the company has not heard anything, so it could be released this week, or next, or not at all. We have heard that a few senators from TBW's list (those senators/reps are the members of the Commerce Committee that funds/oversees the CPSC) are willing to investigate what's up.

Also, in the sample recall text (printed on CPSC letterhead, which I have seen with my own eyes) sent to the company in question, CPSC used the phrase, "is considering action on this class of product." Direct quote. This is where the speculation comes from -- their own document and threat.

The best thing you can do is to just tell your babywearing stories-- tell how babywearing makes your life better, how it saved your babies, how it saved your sanity, how it made it possible for you to care for a sick toddler -- how is babywearing indispensible for you? Share it on your blog, on the BCIA share page, whereever you can.

Heading to Vegas for ABC kids tomorrow, and most of our board is there, so I may not be able to respond to any comments, but here it is.


----------



## Carhootel

Thanks for the reply Kristi!


----------



## motherlover3074

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lineymom* 
Where is the best place to find updates about this? According to the "Brace Yourself" FB announcement the recall was set for the end of last week, but we haven't heard anything, right? Did "we win" and the recall not happen?

That is possible.


----------

